# UHMW Adhesive backed "SlickStrips" Chute lining??



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Hey guys, what do you think about this stuff as a chute liner material. I'm kind of jealous of the cool, (pun) chute liner the Yamaha snowblowers have. What about this stuff? SlickStrips.com UHMW Adhesive Backed Sheet and Tape - Reduce Friction - Slide Anything
Am I on the right track or just pipe dreaming?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Zavie said:


> Hey guys, what do you think about this stuff as a chute liner material. I'm kind of jealous of the cool, (pun) chute liner the Yamaha snowblowers have. What about this stuff? SlickStrips.com UHMW Adhesive Backed Sheet and Tape - Reduce Friction - Slide Anything
> Am I on the right track or just pipe dreaming?


Don't waste your Jackson's on that 1. that stuff will not hold up to what comes out the stack.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

On their site they list some of it's uses: 
UHMW Slick Strip APPLICATIONS

• Bottling Industry
• Grain and Fertilizer Handling
• Connecting Straps
• Rollers
• Gears
• Gear Wheels
• Elevator Guide Shoes
• Rope Guides
• chain guides, chute liner, chain guide - anything!
• Bulk Material Handling
• Skateboard Silding Pucks
• Aircraft Carrier Bumpers (really!)


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Seems like a good idea. I have seen guys make their own out of sheets of stainless or those cheap roll up plastic kid slides.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> Don't waste your Jackson's on that 1. that stuff will not hold up to what comes out the stack.k:k:k:k:k:


How do you know that, Todd? Have you tried it?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> How do you know that, Todd? Have you tried it?


 First off if there is paint on the inside of the chute. you already have a slick surface. and up here in the frozen tundra the city dumps enough salt and sand. on the road. not to mention the leftovers from their tar and feathering parties over the summer time. don't get me started on that issue. STUPID IDIOT CITY. that a tiny thin little piece of plastic or what ever the thing is conceived of. does not stand a chance at a long life. when the end game is played out in my hood. here in the paradise city. not to mention some other things that get coughed up. I will not go into details on that 1.k: who knows it may work for some apps on stuff that sees very little use. but not here where the game is go hard. or go home. part 2. the paint I layed down on THE BROTHERS it is some of the toughest paint on the market. and it ain't cheap either. and even that has some battle scars from playing the end game here.:tongue4::tongue4::tongue4::tongue4:


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

But is the paint on "THE BROTHERS" tougher than battle ship paint?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Some members have used the plastic kids slides as Shryp stated. Brand names are - Flying Carpet, Krazy Karpet , Wacky Carpet and are usually around $5 for an 18"x36" sled. I have seen strips attached with pop rivets and would "think" some type of super sticky double sided tape may also work. They come in different colors also.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I really like the idea. One concern I have would be the compound curve shape of the chute. If you tried to do it in large sections (or one piece) how will it not pucker? I wonder if you could form it some with a heat gun.
I have used products from this company before for another purpose.
 High Performance Tapes, Films, Fabrics & Silicon
Just saying their legit.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm thinking heat gun and taking your time. They do wonders bending vinyl doing car "wraps". It's also how I've seen them bend large 3"-6" PVC pipe for pools.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

let us know if you try it, and it works.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

My reading of that page seems to indicate that you would have to spend about $100 to cover your chute. Ouch. Cool idea though. I know that stuff, I've seen it in industrial applications. According to them it gets used for "aircraft carrier bumpers"!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Zavie said:


> But is the paint on "THE BROTHERS" tougher than battle ship paint?


 it is just about the same.k:


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I have made skids for my snow blowers out of 1" thick uhmw and i can tell you this stuff is tougher than steal skids when i come to wear. In over three years of use on concrete they is virtually no wear. I am sure as long as the adhesive works on this stuff that using it as a chute liner would last a lifetime. I have a fair amount of experience with this stuff and it wears great and is sick as you can imagine. That being said there are probable cheaper options for the application since it shouldn't take that much abuse as a chute liner.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Many years ago, I used to snow plow commercial parking lots with a Western 8 1/2' pro plow blade. Western sold a plastic blade liner made of uhmw and I never had snow or ice build up on the blade. Another advantage was the elimination of sand blasting and painting every few years.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I like the kids sled or 5 gal pail options. If the stuff was cheaper I might give it a try.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I was looking at the 1/8" x 12" x 12" price at $22.12 .125" x 12.00" per Foot Slick Strip UHMW PS Adhesive Tape


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

They also have a 1/32" x 12" x 12" for $8.20 1/32" thick x 12" wide per Foot Slick Strip UHMW PS Adhesive Tape
Does not seem like out of bounds pricing to me.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I didn't look at prices just saw where someone was saying $100 to do a chute. At ten or twenty bucks it would be more justified.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Zavie said:


> They also have a 1/32" x 12" x 12" for $8.20 1/32" thick x 12" wide per Foot Slick Strip UHMW PS Adhesive Tape
> Does not seem like out of bounds pricing to me.


I see that now - they'll cut it to the length you want. Sounds a lot more reasonable for sure.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

I opted for thin stainless chute lining in my Ariens/Honda powered Machine. It has held up beautiful for last couple years and it is glued on with construction adheasive (no rivets) - can see it in archives.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I made a collection of photos of Geno's machine. It's the coolest snow blower ever. I know there are photos I missed, and I don't remember seeing the stainless chute liner.
Link to photos I do have
If somebody finds the chute liner photos let me know and I will add them to my collection I made for him. Geno do you still have my email address?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

dbert said:


> I made a collection of photos of Geno's machine. It's the coolest snow blower ever. I know there are photos I missed, and I don't remember seeing the stainless chute liner.
> Link to photos I do have
> If somebody finds the chute liner photos let me know and I will add them to my collection I made for him. Geno do you still have my email address?


You can almost see it here:









Here is the thread I pulled that one out of:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ion/13705-post-couple-snowblower-pics-me.html

Here is all the pictures of his I have. I might have higher resolution stored locally, not sure.
Index of /Geno

And the only machine that can give Geno's a run for it's money:


















Most info here:
http://www.abbysguide.com/ope/discussions/60592-A-1.html


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Shryp said:


> You can almost see it here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My gosh you could eat off of those.


----------

